# Erie waves



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just saw on the news that they are calling for 20-30 foot waves near Presque Isle tomorrow. Would like to see that.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

That would be something to see


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Should be able to see the bottom in between swells…Lol


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

misplaced decimal point?


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This is what NOAA has posted for that end of the lake. Can't recall seeing wave reports that high before.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Superstorm Sandy had similar NOAA forecast. I can’t even imagine what waves that big would look like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The gales of December!!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

"we're gonna need a bigger sinker"


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Might just be <that> time to catch from the couch lol.

Don.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww hogwash!!! Gonna be smooth as silk Sunday on


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

a good walleye chop!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

If anyone makes it up there pictures would be great


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Break out the big boards!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

pics of hurricane sandy off of bay villiage and rocky river


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Walleye chop…


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Might just be <that> time to catch from the couch lol.
> 
> Don.


Catch from the couch???? Might be able to just walk out and pick them up out of the mud 
Lol


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

How bad were the waves today?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I roamed around this afternoon out at Eastlake...East till about Mentor area. Some pictures of lake from some apartment complex lots and a small park off Lakeshore boulevard...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Chagrin is up and muddy. But I would not rule it out for fishing if close buy. For me and the 45 plus minute...I'll wait till next week. 

...the wind was brutal and at times when taking pictures today of lake it was a struggle to steady self. I can say that pictures do NO justice as waves on average were 4 to 5 with some 8 footers. This was only a couple hundred yards out...the horizon looked like it rocking as well. 

Don.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

2 man ticket today. Wonder bread did best 852 feet back.

Hoping to get out Tuesday with the boat if this mess settles down. Might be last trip for the year.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

We also did well. Put in at Port Clinton, and finished up at Dunkirk NY. Speed was 2-32mph, ripping Sonars.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Tuesday and Friday forecasts look good


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

100 fisherman fished last night off east 55 and had no problem to fish in 50 mph wind.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

HappySnag said:


> 100 fisherman fished last night off east 55 and had no problem to fish in 50 mph wind.


Happy- Were you able to make 600' casts ?  Hope you did well

Kip


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Wind wasn’t bad I made a cast from kelly island to Buffalo not one bite.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

HappySnag said:


> 100 fisherman fished last night off east 55 and had no problem to fish in 50 mph wind.


But dod they catch anything


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome pics guys, she can get nasty quick. Wonder where the fish go to ride out the waves/currents when she blows like that?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TRIPLE-J said:


> But dod they catch anything


i like to post resalts but if i do the trolers cut shore fisherman with boat 50' from shore,i was cut with 10 boats in one night,that is 200 minutes for me no fishing and watching the boat parade,that is reason why i stop posting results.
you can read the other tred where guy fish for eyes close to shore and he never use gass engene,he use electrick and he even torn fish finder off ,not to spook eyes.
but some trolers run the gass igene 50' from shore.how they help me ?
i wait for fish to come close to shore and they spook them and push them off casting distance.

by the way i was casting HJ#14, 7/8 oz 160'.


----------

